
Rawkets - A massively multiplayer HTML5 space game (canvas and WebSockets) - robhawkes
http://rawkets.com
======
troels
"The application Rawkets by would like the ability to access and update your
data on Twitter."

I think I'll pass.

~~~
robhawkes
You're missing out. It's just to log into the game, I'm not going to tweet
from your account or anything stupid. All the code is on Github as well so I
can prove that.

~~~
mrcharles
And I'm not interested in going and reading through a bunch of source just to
test out a web-game.

IMO, the web is getting a little too crazy with linking all the various social
networking sites in to everything. I am a game developer, I would very much
love to try out your game. However, I am not interested in doing so by
providing this much information. I have no reason to trust you at all, your
site won't give me any information until I give you mine first.

Sites need to provide value to me before I provide value for them. Because
even if it's just a twitter ID, it's still value to you that creates a
lopsided situation.

~~~
abrown28
I won't get to see the game either. That's a good point about showing the
customer some value before requesting info from them. I need to rethink my
site ;)

------
kristaps
Why won't it give me the time of the day without signing in with twitter
first?

~~~
robhawkes
I'm using Twitter to give people usernames and ensure there aren't duplicate
players. Eventually you'll be able to to play the game as a guest without
Twitter.

~~~
kristaps
You could at least make the "about" page reachable without logging in.

~~~
robhawkes
A wise idea, thank you. The game is still in the proof-of-concept stage so
there is much to be made better.

------
nir
Very cool! (Would be nice to be able to just get a random username instead of
logging in via Twitter though..)

~~~
robhawkes
That is in the pipeline for the game :)

------
lnanek
Reminds me of Continuum: <http://www.getcontinuum.com/>

Although that's a thick client and was a pain to get running on Linux through
Wine last time I tried.

------
mattwijas
Awesome game Rob, but, related to the comments about the twitter login, next
time it would probably be a better idea to use a different login system even
if it's just a proof of concept.

~~~
robhawkes
Fair point. The game originally started without Twitter integration and people
asked for it, so I can't please everyone just yet. However, I will be letting
people play without a Twitter account in the near-future, once I suss out the
best way to manage that.

------
hedaru
It's gonna be more huge! But sometimes I hate the guns :(

------
DjDarkman
Got 5 kills :)

------
erisds
The most amazing browser-based game EVER made!

